# Audio adapter for subs



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to know where I can buy the cable adapter to hook up to my factory cd/am/fm...? From the back of the audio unit to an dual channel Amp to a single 12in ported subwoofer box..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's available, Crutchfield.com probably has it. Reach out to their sales help and they'll be happy to steer you in the right direction. They're based out of Charlottesville, VA and I've been dealing with them for decades.


----------

